
Elon Musk says Tesla received 146,000 orders for the Cybertruck since its reveal - clouddrover
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/11/23/cars/cybertruck-tesla-preorders/index.html
======
_wzsf
Some relevant context (from the other post, seemingly removed):

\- Model 3 deposit was $1000, ~300k pre-orders in a few days

\- Model Y deposit was $2500, but pre-order numbers are still unreleased

\- Cybertruck pre-order deposit is $100

\- Many people are placing 3-5 orders per household [1] due to buggy pre-order
forms

\- Tesla explicitly states (now, not previously) that "pre-orders" are not
"orders" [2]

\- Many aspects of the vehicle and presentation are otherwise nonsensical [3]

[1]
[https://twitter.com/btsparks/status/1198453324741111810](https://twitter.com/btsparks/status/1198453324741111810)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/lorakolodny/status/1198410917794312192](https://twitter.com/lorakolodny/status/1198410917794312192)

[3]
[https://twitter.com/tedstein/status/1197904256466112514](https://twitter.com/tedstein/status/1197904256466112514)

------
goose847
Considering that the deposit was only $100 I think there would have been a lot
of people who pre-ordered hoping that they’ll be able to save up the money by
2022. I reckon there will be quite a few cancellations closer to the time.

